# Hi, newbie here, need advice:)



## Bamacamper (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi, we currently own a 35 ft travel trailer (love it) but trying to talk hubby into a class C.  Appreciate any advice on makes/models.  We would like something with bunks. Also, if we purchase class c, looking to travel from Alabama to Yellowstone this summer for 2 weeks.  We are def. taking the trip via a car, but my DREAM is to go in a class c motorhome.  Our family of 4 (including 2 kids age 18 & older) and my father will be on the trip (5 adults).  Is it doable to visit Mt Rushmore, Badlands & Yellowstone via a motorhome? Towing a Jeep Patriot doable in class c? Any advice is appreciated and welcomed!! Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 20, 2019)

We did it in a class A so see no reason you cant.  I like the class A because of being able to see the sights better.  Either one allows passengers to move about while traveling and no stops for bathroom visits lol.  Yes, i lnow you not suppose to lesvr seat belts but in a bus you not wearing them.  Class A or C also allows night stops and really dont have to evrn get out.  If point A to B I have no problem with night in walmart lot.  Also more storage in class A.   Also have genetators on board to use.  Not that much difference in gas milage of class a or c.  Maintiance may be more along with insurance than a TT.  Awesome trip.  Why not just go on to Alaska, we did


----------



## Bamacamper (Feb 24, 2019)

C Nash said:


> We did it in a class A so see no reason you cant.  I like the class A because of being able to see the sights better.  Either one allows passengers to move about while traveling and no stops for bathroom visits lol.  Yes, i lnow you not suppose to lesvr seat belts but in a bus you not wearing them.  Class A or C also allows night stops and really dont have to evrn get out.  If point A to B I have no problem with night in walmart lot.  Also more storage in class A.   Also have genetators on board to use.  Not that much difference in gas milage of class a or c.  Maintiance may be more along with insurance than a TT.  Awesome trip.  Why not just go on to Alaska, we did


Thanks so much for your advice and input.  We are still trying to decide what to do!


----------



## jackweathers223 (Mar 9, 2019)

Buy some decent towing accessory products when you tow a big rig like that. Those reliable ones. Better be safe.


----------

